# How do I use an Amazon gift card for 1 click purchase?



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I searched for this question but only found out that you can use an Amazon gift card for your 1 click purchases but not the how to.  I am putting the gift card on my x mas list, birthday wish, mothers day, valentines day and any other holiday I can squeeze one out of


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Technically, you don't "use" it. After you add the gift certificate to your account, it automatically gets chosen as your first source of funds, prior to your default credit card.

The only thing that you cannot use a gift certificate balance on is Kindle subscriptions, like newspapers.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Great!  Can I add more than one at a time?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I searched for this question but only found out that you can use an Amazon gift card for your 1 click purchases but not the how to. I am putting the gift card on my x mas list, birthday wish, mothers day, valentines day and any other holiday I can squeeze one out of


 I asked for the very same thing from my parents and brother when they asked what I wanted for Christmas. My honey got the list with the more expensive stuff.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Great! Can I add more than one at a time?


Absolutely. It just keeps adding to your available balance.

I have the Amazon.com Visa, I often get more than one reward gift certificate in the mail, and I just add them right to my account and shred the paper.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I searched for this question but only found out that you can use an Amazon gift card for your 1 click purchases but not the how to. I am putting the gift card on my x mas list, birthday wish, mothers day, valentines day and any other holiday I can squeeze one out of


The "how to" is that you go to your Amazon account and select the option for "add a gift certificate to your account." Just type in the code and it will tell you that it's been accepted.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe you can also, if for some reason you haven't already added the gift card to your account, IMMEDIATELY after 1-click, go to your account, click on Recent orders, find the order and change the payment method and shipping method.  But you have to get there fast!  Once the order goes to the warehouse, which doesn't take long, it's too late.  Once you call up the order, you don't have to rush.  You can even cancel the order, again if you get there fast enough.

How do I know?  Itchy trigger finger....

But clearly, it's much better to put the gift cards on the account as soon as you get them, LOL!  Don't live on the edge like I do.

Betsy


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the Amazon Visa back when the $100 off on a Kindle purchase was in effect, and I just noticed yesterday that I already have enough points to get my very first $25 Amazon gift card! 

(And yes, I do pay my card off every month. I never carry a balance. But I do use it a lot.)

So I ordered my gift card, and I'm already trying to pick out what Kindle books I'm going to buy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is my...Amazon Gift Cards, Amazon Gift Cards, ohhh my Amazon Gift Cards  

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But clearly, it's much better to put the gift cards on the account as soon as you get them, LOL! Don't live on the edge like I do.
> 
> Betsy


Back in July, I received 2 gift cert from my Visa card...$50. They were on the kitchen table. Well, when I got up the next morning, they were gone! I searched all the usual places (bill drawer, trash)...gone. I called my husband at work to ask him if he happened to put them in his backpack. He snapped at me that he had no idea what I was talking about.

Okay, back to searching. Now I am starting to get annoyed. Where can they be? This time I even pawed through the stinky trash. Nothing. Call DH again, get snapped at again.

Now I am pissed. This is alot of money and I have wasted 30 minutes of my morning looking for the damn things. I sit down and think...what had gone on the night before? Then I remembered...my husband's brother called to invite him to his big 50th birthday bash. My husband has this habit of writing on whatever piece of paper is sitting in front of him -- never mind that I leave millions of little notepads all over the place. I think to myself...the birthday party details are on the back of my gift certs....

I call a third time. Before he has a chance to snarl at me, I ask about the details of the birthday party. Sure enough...this time he looks and there are my gift certs...all scribbled over.

I learned my lesson! I apply them to my amazon account the minute they arrive in the mail, then shred them and throw them away.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Back in July, I received 2 gift cert from my Visa card...$50. They were on the kitchen table. Well, when I got up the next morning, they were gone! I searched all the usual places (bill drawer, trash)...gone. I called my husband at work to ask him if he happened to put them in his backpack. He snapped at me that he had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> Okay, back to searching. Now I am starting to get annoyed. Where can they be? This time I even pawed through the stinky trash. Nothing. Call DH again, get snapped at again.
> 
> ...


The interaction sounds like me and Chris sometimes! (only reversed )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ...My husband has this habit of writing on whatever piece of paper is sitting in front of him -- never mind that I leave millions of little notepads all over the place. ...
> L


It must be a guy thing...my husband does the same thing, bless his heart! (only with us, it would be me doing the snapping!)

Betsy


----------

